# So I'm gearing up to cure another loin for Canadian bacon...



## SherryT (Feb 27, 2018)

Using Pop's Brine...

I brought half the water, salt/sugars, 1.5 tsp black peppercorns, and 1/2 tsp of ground cloves to a boil to dissolve the solids and bloom the spices. I then added the remaining weight of water as ice, stirred it until it melted, and stuck it in the fridge to cool down (when it cools to body temp, I'll add the cure).

When it's completely cool, I plan to mix a half-cup of the brine with a half-cup of honey and inject every inch (according to what I can find about it online), then finish up by immersing it in the brine as usual.

THIS TIME, I'm better prepared as far as smoking...got another therm so now I can monitor both the smoker temp AND the meat temp at the same time, use less wood chunks (a LOT less!), and pull it when the internal temp is 140 - 150 (I've seen both recommendations online...gonna split the difference and go for 145).

Sound like a plan?


----------



## motocrash (Feb 28, 2018)

It sure does!


----------



## SherryT (Mar 11, 2018)

UPDATE...

As I said in the first post, I added 1-1/2 tsp peppercorns and 1/2 tsp ground cloves to the brine, boiled, cooled, added the cure, mixed 1/2 cup brine + 1/2 cup honey and injected. 12 days later (today), I removed from the brine and did a test fry...honestly, this is good even WITHOUT smoking! It tastes like honey ham with a BARE hint of spice.

The next time, I'll double the peppercorns and perhaps triple the cloves to get just a bit more of that flavor, but I think this a keeper for "honey ham".

Plan on smoking on Tuesday (oak, IT to 140-145) after it's had time in the fridge to form a pellicle. 

I'm so...jazzed! :D


----------



## motocrash (Mar 11, 2018)

Sounds good! Did you use regular or LS ?


----------



## SherryT (Mar 11, 2018)

I assume LS means low salt...no, but I did soak it for about 30 minutes or so afterward (will probably skip that step next time, though).


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2018)

Sounds like someone is hooked. 

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah.. hooked. :D

I think Canadian Bacon gets pretty dry no matter what.  I've done it to 150 and 145. Seems easy to overcook it though. So just a couple minutes fried on both sides seemed best.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2018)

145° is the safe Temp.
About 6 or 7 years ago, It used to be 160°, which was VERY DRY.
It was such an improvement when the USDA moved from 160° to 145° for being safe.

Bear


----------



## SherryT (Mar 16, 2018)

I totally forgot to post the final results (no shot of test piece or immediately after I removed it from the smoker...I'm still not used to taking pics of my food!)...













This smoke went much, MUCH better than my previous attempts...seems I hit the right balance of lit:unlit AND was able to get my temp under control (225-232) and keep it there until the IT hit 140 (I "think" it went for about 4 hours, give or take a bit...will have to remember to make a note of the start time in the future).

Only 6 briquettes left unburned and only a few salvageable ones.

It was delicious, but still a little too smokey (used 1 fist-sized piece of oak and one about half that size), but NOTHING compared to my first CB when I used 4 chunks of hickory for the entire smoke!

Blew the dust off my ancient electric knife, cut it up, and vac sealed 4 packs for the freezer.

I. Am. Happy. :D


----------



## motocrash (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice looking CB and nice job on the slicing!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Yeah.. hooked. :D
> 
> I think Canadian Bacon gets pretty dry no matter what.  I've done it to 150 and 145. Seems easy to overcook it though. So just a couple minutes fried on both sides seemed best.


Smoke ~160-170* for a couple hours, then crank the temp. up to 275~325* to finish to 140*. Pull and let rest with probe still in. LEt climb to 145~150... rest for 10~12 minutes... It WILL be juicy....


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 16, 2018)

Great looking CB. The level of smoke will come with time. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 16, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Smoke ~160-170* for a couple hours, then crank the temp. up to 275~325* to finish to 140*. Pull and let rest with probe still in. LEt climb to 145~150... rest for 10~12 minutes... It WILL be juicy....



Not everyone can "crank up the temp" 275-325 .  I pull mine at 142°


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks Very Nice, Sherry!!:)
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Not everyone can "crank up the temp" 275-325 .  I pull mine at 142°


Understood. Just posting the info on how to make juicy CB....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey rings...if your smoker can't get up to 275~325* fast, After a couple hours of smoke I suggest pulling the CB and putting it in a pre-warmed oven to finish. <thumbs up>


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 16, 2018)

As long as it's done enough to eat without cooking I think it's good advice.. get it out just at 140 and carry over temp will get it there. Might even go on a rack in the oven high temp for a few at the last 15 minutes hey?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> As long as it's done enough to eat without cooking I think it's good advice.. get it out just at 140 and carry over temp will get it there. Might even go on a rack in the oven high temp for a few at the last 15 minutes hey?


It's the temp differential between the meat and the oven temp. that pushes the INT up so fast after pulling from oven. The outer surface is hotter than 140* and the heat equalizes upon resting....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes.. :cool:


----------



## SherryT (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks for the comments, guys...I'm learning!


----------



## motocrash (Mar 16, 2018)

Go Girl!


----------

